# Cost of 250 feet of 1/2'' Wardflex Gas Pipe?



## ambkg21 (Jul 15, 2012)

I've got 250 feet and am looking to make a quick sell, what should I ask for?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

A kick in the rear.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Man you found the right truck, that's worth about 10 grand.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

How much do you want for it!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

You mean that stolen csst? What it's worth? I dunno Check with the cops

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

I'll give you a pat on the bum and most of a ham sammich.

Let me know.


----------



## ambkg21 (Jul 15, 2012)

Funny funny:laughing:

I won it at an auction, just looking to resell it... can anyone give me a serious answer?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> You mean that stolen csst? What it's worth? I dunno Check with the cops
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 Come on Zoners I was trying to make another bust here!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

How much did you get for it?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

ambkg21 said:


> Funny funny:laughing:
> 
> I won it at an auction, just looking to resell it... can anyone give me a serious answer?


How much did you pay for it!:laughing: Ps do you have a wardflex installation card! Its required for purchase or on a prize! Intro first then I will bid!


----------



## ambkg21 (Jul 15, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> How much did you get for it?


You mean what did I pay? Little less than $100...


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

ambkg21 said:


> You mean what did I pay? Little less than $100...


 How much do you want! Nevermind just bought a new threader!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

ambkg21 said:


> You mean what did I pay? Little less than $100...


I thought that stuff was illegal now? Look up about the lightning strikes hitting it.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Not that I'm aware of. Upgraded a system 2 weeks ago and was inspected and past. Has to be grounded though.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Epox said:


> Not that I'm aware of. Upgraded a system 2 weeks ago and was inspected and past. Has to be grounded though.


Buzz kill....:jester:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

oops, right turn Clyde.:laughing:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

250ft of 1/2" huh? Helluva lot of pressure to get that to work well, think it'll run a 20kw generator on an 8oz meter? If it does put me down at $950 for that roll.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I will give you 10 cents a foot


----------



## ambkg21 (Jul 15, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> I will give you 10 cents a foot


Sold!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

ambkg21 said:


> Sold!


Okay ship it to me


----------



## ambkg21 (Jul 15, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Okay ship it to me


Sounds good, I'll throw in a few hundred dollar bills while I'm at it!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

ambkg21 said:


> Sounds good, I'll throw in a few hundred dollar bills while I'm at it!


This deal just keeps getting better and better

While you are at it can you throw in a few ends with it...,


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Your not allowed to come here just to sell goods.

You need to post an introduction.


----------

